Ask HN: What's the best premium online course you took in 2016? - jurnalanas
======
MichaelBurge
I liked the Udacity Self-driving Car course:

[https://www.udacity.com/course/self-driving-car-engineer-
nan...](https://www.udacity.com/course/self-driving-car-engineer-nanodegree--
nd013)

------
mindcrime
What do you mean by "premium"?

